# More hair loss when meds increased



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

I am currently taking 50mcgs of Levoxyl. My dosage was increased from 25mcgs about 3 weeks ago. (I still don't feel any better on the 50 that I did on the 25 :sad0047 I have noticed that I am losing more hair (when I shower) that I did when I was on the lower dose. Has anyone else experienced this? It's not like I'm going bald (yet) but it is a bit shocking every time I shower to end up with lots of hair in the drain. I know it's normal to lose a few strands (if you're not a thyroid patient) but this is far more than just a few. :scared0015:

Could switching to a different hypo med help? Perhaps Synthroid? Or do they all basically work the same?

I'm not due for my next labs until July but I'm tempted to call my doc and see if I can be tested to see if my numbers have changed at all - for better or worse.

Many thanks for any input you all might have.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Three weeks is not long enough time for meds to kick in. 6 to 12 is is the norm. Your July appointment sound just about right.

All the T4 meds basically work the same, except they do vary in fillers. Some people have problems with the fillers such as rash or lactose, which then another brand would be better in not causing their issue.

Being treated or certain meds. is not 100% guarantee to cure for all our ills. Finger nails and hair are the last to heal and takes the long to heal than all the rest of the symptoms, perhaps taking years to do so. It has been 13 yrs treatment for me and my nails are still a mess. I don't think they will ever be normal again - I use to take such pride in them too. Oh well that is life - thyroid life.

You didn't get sick over night, likewise your healing. it takes time for the body and mind to heal.

Levoxyl is the best - has the least fillers than the rest of T4 meds. I would say its the Cadillac of T4 meds.

Hang in there longer and give your med. dose a chance to do its thing properly.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Three weeks is not long enough time for meds to kick in. 6 to 12 is is the norm. Your July appointment sound just about right.
> 
> All the T4 meds basically work the same, except they do vary in fillers. Some people have problems with the fillers such as rash or lactose, which then another brand would be better in not causing their issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the Levoxyl. Hopefully the amount of hair I lose will lessen over time, as oppose to what it's doing now.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry!! I know that's frustrating! I think GD Woman gave great advice!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> I am currently taking 50mcgs of Levoxyl. My dosage was increased from 25mcgs about 3 weeks ago. (I still don't feel any better on the 50 that I did on the 25 :sad0047 I have noticed that I am losing more hair (when I shower) that I did when I was on the lower dose. Has anyone else experienced this? It's not like I'm going bald (yet) but it is a bit shocking every time I shower to end up with lots of hair in the drain. I know it's normal to lose a few strands (if you're not a thyroid patient) but this is far more than just a few. :scared0015:
> 
> Could switching to a different hypo med help? Perhaps Synthroid? Or do they all basically work the same?
> 
> ...


Same thing happening to me right now, I am now on 75 mcg increased from 50mcg of Synthroid. It got better for a while, now it is falling out again from the roots. Doc says that the hair is one of the last things to "heal", it is one of the more unimportant things to recover right now, we heal from inside out )
I think it is all part of the titration process, best iwshes, I hope this stops soon!
:hugs:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's not forget that as we age the hair density lessens.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Humans lose hair every day, typically 50-100 strands a day. You can test hair loss with the "pull test." Take about 60 hairs between your fingers and pull gently but firmly. Normally about 5-8 hairs will come out - reflecting the average 10% of hair follicles that are transitioning towards the resting phase at any one time. More than 15 hairs may indicate a perfectly normal but more unusual period of hair loss called telogen effluvium.

* Causes of hair loss or thinning:*
Stress (emotional and physical) 
Hormonal imbalance, specifically androgen sensitivity 
Genetics 
Immune system irregularities 
Thyroid disorders 
Nutritional deficiencies (especially iron or vitamin A) vitamin D, vitamin A, iron and protein deficiencies. 
Cosmetics (allergies and harsh treatments) 
Radiation/chemotherapy 
Dental treatment 
Blood loss 
Drugs 
Disease 
Surgery 
Scarring 
PCOS
Menopause
Crash or liquid protein diets leading to sudden, dramatic weight loss; yeast overgrowth or fungi; other endocrine-related upsets; anti-coagulants and anti-convulsants; heavy metals; antithyroid medication; hormone therapy; and severe psychological distress or life-threatening situations.
http://www.womentowomen.com/womenshealth/femalehairloss.aspx
http://www.medicinenet.com/hair_loss/article.htm
http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/hair-loss/features/women-hair-loss-causes
http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C568849.html
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003246.htm


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have experienced more hair loss during times of thyroid hormone movement - up or down.


----------

